# Bark collars



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I know that the subject was discussed before, but I can't seem to find it. I need to buy a new bark collar for my dog. I have a guy living nest door and he complains about my dog. She doesn't bark all the time or for very long at one time, mostly at the squirrel that come into my yard. He says that she knows when I am not home and barks then. If I am home all that I have to do is knock on the window and she stops. He is a pain about this, but I have to do some thing. She is 6years old so it is not a pup problem. Any help will be appreciated! :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Tritronics all the way, cost more than the rest but it is by far the best bark collar on the market.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

sounds like one of my dogs...barks at the house. I Hear barking and look out and he'll be staring at the house barking. I too bang on window and he quits. However my wife said he does this quite often on her days off. So he is barking more than I thought. I bought a sportdog at runnings. It may be cheaper but it works great. Have had it for a year and no problems whatsoever and when it is on him...quiet! So it does its job. Plus sportdog has super customer service if ever issues with collars


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with tri tronics they have replaceable batteries and work well

Understand that the principle for using one of these bark collars is the opposite of normal ecollar use.

With a bark collar you want to set it a high level from the start so the dog gets sharp jolt mine has 5 levels and I use level three as a starting point normally.

My point is the dog will get accustomed to a very light nick and be desensitized once that happens it will still bark.

So make it hurt the first time, similar to trash breaking a dog chasing deer you want barking to mean a bad experience every time

Good luck


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Very good point Bob


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

i use a bark collar every day of the year at my kennel and i like and use the sportdog rechargable collar. it would recommend it after a year or so of constant use.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am gonna throw my 2 cents in here. I am a meter reader. As such I encounter many dogs every day in my job. In my observation bark collars are only effective about 50% of the time and of that 50% probably 10-15% of those turn into yelper. Every time they try bark they get shocked and yelp instead which is even more anoying than the barking (seen it in large and small dogs). I've seen some dogs turn mean when fitted with bark collars and some turn into quivering bowls of jelly. I'm not sure the owners always see or care about that side of it. The problem with bark collars is that they are active all the time and if the owner is gone much of the time there is no control of the conditioning. With a standard training collar a dog is taught commands and eventually those commands are reinforced with the collar.He knows what he is supposed to do and knows if he does it he wont get shocked. However with a bark collar I believe many dogs get confused, not really figuring out what is expected of them. I personally would work harder on socialization of the dog first or try a standard training collar when I could be around to monitor it instead of using a bark collar. In your case I would live trap a squirrel and use it to train the dog it is not acceptable not to bark at it.


----------



## gander_lander34 (Jan 22, 2009)

To each man his own way of dealing with certain issues. Granted, i nipped this in the butt when he was about 6 months old, but I just bought a cheap no bark collar from Petsmart for about $40 and it worked wonders. I have two dogs a BLM and a mutt. Both of them get the no bark collar when they go outside to play by themselves. They are accustomed to it now that they are not supposed to bark outside. Every now and again they get the not so friendly reminder that while they are in the yard by themselves, they need to stay quiet. Just my .02


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not a huge fan of bark collars but sometimes they are a neccesity. I have had clients dogs that would absolutely bark all day long if you didn't put a bark collar on them. I have a few of the Tri-Tronics Bark Limiter, they are a great collar. Just watch and make certain your dog doesn't start to develop hot spots from the contacts.

Good Luck!


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

dakotashooter2 said:


> bark collars are only effective about 50% of the time and of that 50% probably 10-15% of those turn into yelper.


This does indeed happen when the collar isnt put on properly. most people put the collar on too loose, like a regular collar so it doesnt make a good snug fit and connection with the dog so the corrections are spotty and the dog never learns. the other problem is if the collar cant adjust automaticly then if the owner has the collar on a too low of setting the dog wont learn as well. If a collar is put on properly and is one that will automaticly adjust if the dog doenst stop, then they do ineed work.


----------

